# Suggest a Full HD TV LED monitor



## mpadhu (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys,
I wanna buy a Full HD(1920*1080) LED TV. It should have HDMI port.
I have seen some monitors but i am not sure which is good. Im from INDIA, so suggest me the good available one.

Dell ST2220L -> cheap and best but production has stopped
Dell S2230MX -> Ultra thin monitor ( Not sure about availability in INDIA)

What about following  monitors?
samsung T22A350 21.5" 350 Series LED HDTV/Monitor
Samsung S350 series S22A350H 21.5" 1920 x 1080

My budget is Rs.8000, Max Rs.9000..

Suggest me Samsung and Dell monitors.
Desperatily need Help from you


----------



## mpadhu (Nov 12, 2011)

why no one has replied 

I thought i will get help in this forum.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey man, I don't know about much about monitors, but check this thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/148486-led-monitor-within-7k.html

You can also check my thread, to see the recommendations about monitor : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/148238-budget-rig-25k.html

I'm going for Dell ST2220L. Production may be stopped but stock is still available.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2011)

mpadhu said:


> why no one has replied
> 
> I thought i will get help in this forum.



Buddy there are differences between hdtv and monitors. Hdtv's have much more connectivity options and a built in antenna. Hdtv's can be used as a monitor as well as a tv. But a monitor will require an external tv tuner or a pc with internal tv tuner in order to function as a tv.

So i suggest if you want to buy a tv, don't end up buying a monitor.

Here's my suggestion though at a bit higher budget:

*Samsung 22 Inches Full HD LCD LA22D450G1R @ 13.1k*
*
Samsung 22 Inches Full HD LCD LA22D481G4R Television @ 13.9k*

*Samsung 22 Inches Full HD LCD LA22D400E1R Television @ 12.3k*

Pick whichever suits you mate.


----------



## newway01 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you can buy online, then get these ones from letsbuy:

*Dell ST2220L*

*Dell ST2320L*

Use Coupon Code: AMEXLB to get further discount. Letsbuy provides free shipping and I have ordered a dozen of items from them even bulky stuffs like Creative 5.1 speakers. All packed well and came by Bluedart in less than 5 days after placing order. So I recommend them. 

Vicky is right about considering TV's too. However since we use STB's in this generation, then spending extra for a TV is not worth it. Normal STB's use the A/V connector and HD ones like Reliance, Videocon and all uses HDMI. So all we need is a good HD monitor with built-in speakers to enjoy TV and use it as a monitor too. The inbuilt TV tuner/antenna feature is a waste nowadays. We can save a few thousand bucks here which can be used for adding a 5.1 setup to our home entertainment system.


----------

